# Black Dumbo girl and Blue Self in Petsmart Plano Texas :(



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

and I'm not allowed to get them  They are really sweet I've been watching them for days, nice rats. I know there are several DFW people here so I wanted to post a heads up.

(Sorry if this isn't an OK post! I just figured people might want to know about these cuties )


----------

